# Acheter les petits pieds caoutchouc !



## HCl (8 Octobre 2004)

Hello   

Bon... j'ai "perdu" 2 des petits pieds en caoutchouc de mon ibook g4, du coup mon boobook est tout pas stable du tout quand je tape 

Il s'agit de ceux que cachent des vis. 
Ca se trouve dans un Apple Center, ou ailleurs ?

Il s'abime en plus   

Merci d'avance


----------



## thires (8 Octobre 2004)

Je n'en ai pas trouvé. Par contre au BHV (si tu es parisien) j'ai acheté des gros pieds en plastique autocollant (forme demi boule) et cela fonctionne tres bien et en plus permet au mac de mieux se refroidir car il est un peu plus haut.


----------



## emge (8 Octobre 2004)

thires a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas trouvé. Par contre au BHV (si tu es parisien) j'ai acheté des gros pieds en plastique autocollant (forme demi boule) et cela fonctionne tres bien et en plus permet au mac de mieux se refroidir car il est un peu plus haut.


J'ai collé aussi deux demi boules sous mon ibook de façon à l'incliner légèrement vers moi : la frappe est facilitée et le refroidissement itou


----------



## kertruc (11 Juin 2005)

Je comprends pas, sur le site d'Apple, ils parlent d'un kit pieds & logements...

On le trouve où ce kit ?

Edit : j'ai appelé le support : c'est pris en charge par la garantie... si tu perds tes pieds, ils t'envoient un kit...


----------



## borghy (11 Juin 2005)

ma mère voulait en racheter pour son pwb , mais ça coutait UNE FORTUNE.
on  a laisser tomber , c'est intolérable! je crois que ça approchait les 45¤.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2005)

45 ben dis donc ca fait vraiment cher


----------



## @ybee (12 Juin 2005)

Chez CAMi à Liège il me les avaient remplacés (j'en ai perdu 2 qu'il m'ont remis, puis j'en ai de nouveau perdu 3 ) ... Ils n'osaient pas les vendre vu le prix exorbitant (17¤ HTVA pour les 4) donc ils préféraient les offrir


----------



## kertruc (12 Juin 2005)

Si j'étais toi, j'appelerais le service après vente Apple, en leur demandant un geste commercial...
On sait jamais (ça fait longtemps qu'il n'est plus sous garantie ?)


----------



## puffade (12 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais toi, j'appelerais le service après vente Apple, en leur demandant un geste commercial...
> On sait jamais (ça fait longtemps qu'il n'est plus sous garantie ?)




C'est beau les rêves. S'il ya de multiples avantages chez mac, la générosité commerciale n'en fait pas partie, loin de là.


----------



## borghy (12 Juin 2005)

je crois que j'ai du exagérer pour les 45, stress des exams , mais ça devait se raprocher des 30 euro je crois!


----------



## kertruc (12 Juin 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau les rêves. S'il ya de multiples avantages chez mac, la générosité commerciale n'en fait pas partie, loin de là.



On ne sait jamais tant qu'on n'a pas essayé...

J'ai un pote qui s'est fait rembourser plus que la différence du prix quand les iPods minis  ont changé de prix...


----------



## kertruc (14 Juin 2005)

Finalement pipeau...

Il faut payer 16¤...

C'est pas très très cher mais c'est pas gratos...


----------



## mardi (14 Juin 2005)

Chez DELL ca coutait 100 euros. J'avais demandé un devis. Du coup mon portable a surchauffé et poubelle. 15 euros ca craind mais moins que 100.
Je pense que chez un revendeur ils te le font gratuitement.


----------



## kertruc (14 Juin 2005)

Je vais faire ça... je dois acheter une barette mémoire, ils vont bien me filer un morceau de caoutchou...


----------



## Gaël (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai été en chercher chez un revendeur agréé pour 4¤ (pour un PB 12''). C'est pas si cher que ça !


----------



## kertruc (16 Juin 2005)

C'est la meilleur solution... chez Apple, ils vendent un kit avec la colle, etc. Donc forcément, c'est cher.
Bon, mais moi, j'ai acheté la barette, et dans mon euphorie, j'ai oublié de demander un pied...


----------

